# time for a second saw



## natems361 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm looking for a new saw for cutting cord wood. I currently have a ms361 that i use for everything. I do about 75 cord a year but want to do more. I currently have mountains of logs and want a saw that is best for this. I'm leaning towards the 261. Would this be a good choice?


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 12, 2012)

Your looking for a smaller saw or something for the smaller stuff?


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard! The new flavor of the month is the 562 xp. It used to be back in the day God's gift to saws was the 361, but you already have one of those. Then the new flavors were 346xp, for a short time the 261, now the 562 xp. I think the 361 and 261 are too close power/weight wise. Why not step up to a 441 or 460. Maybe a 372xp or xt? Happy CAD:tongue2:


----------



## natems361 (Feb 12, 2012)

Is thinking of a smaller saw. Might want to put 16" bar on the 361 for log lengths and get a bigger one for cutting trees down if that would make more sense if so with saw?


----------



## mic687 (Feb 12, 2012)

natems361 said:


> Is thinking of a smaller saw. Might want to put 16" bar on the 361 for log lengths and get a bigger one for cutting trees down if that would make more sense if so with saw?



The 261 is a good saw and fairly light, I have a ms270 that has been a really good saw but cutting as much as you do I would go with the 261 pro.


----------



## formationrx (Feb 12, 2012)

*saw...*

IMO: dolmar 5105, stihl 261 or 028 wood boss


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 17, 2012)

if your looking for speed and can deal with a little more weight I'd pick up a 440 and put what ever bar you want on it people pull 32" bars with um and you could step all the way down to 16-18" if you wanted. that way one power head covers pretty much all your needs and you just buy a couple bars 

at work the ground saw on the crane removal crew is a dolmar 7900 with a 20" bar on it that thing is a beast kinda heavy but cuts FAST


----------



## burtim (Feb 18, 2012)

I have an MS361 also. Its really my "big" saw right now. I have an older 026 Pro and an MS200T. I am a homeowner with a lot of timber around me. I put an 18" bar on the 026 and a 20" on the MS361. Most of the wood I cut is 20" diameter or less Walnut, Elm, Oak and Hackeberry. I like to fell and buck with the 361 and limb with the 026. Honestly, the 026 (new one would be MS261) is the saw I put the most time on.

I have thought about adding an MS460 or larger to add to the arsenal.


----------



## MackenzieTree (Feb 18, 2012)

Wouldnt go smaller on the saw def step up to a 441 or 460 put a smaller bar on the 361, got a 362 with a 25" bar to do all my bucking its agreat saw


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 18, 2012)

Like others have said... don't go smaller. Or go both ways. IMO the best firewood combo would be a 260 with 18" bar and a 460 with 28" bar.

That 460 is the best damn saw ever made..... I sometimes use a 36" bar on mine when I need something bigger when climbing. I have the whole stihl pro lineup and a few huskys. The 460 is by FAR my favorite saw I own... 

I have about fortyish cord of unsplit big rounds in my wood lot right now... I am holding off on hiring someone to cut it all because I really want to get down there and sling chips with my 460 and 3120! ..... as soon as I have a day off.


PS... your 361 is a badass saw! take care of that thing. I recommend a 25" with full skip... mmm like butter. I've got a 361 and 362... don't know what the hell stihl did with that one, night and day difference.


----------



## natems361 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. My update is I now own a brand new 460. Haven't fired it up yet but will be soon.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Feb 19, 2012)

natems361 said:


> Thanks for all the input. My update is I now own a brand new 460. Haven't fired it up yet but will be soon.



Congratulations! Sounds like you made an excellent choice. What bar and chain combo are running? Let us know how you like that Bad Boy !!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Kottonwood (Feb 19, 2012)

Hell yeah! You're gonna love that saw, congrats.


----------



## natems361 (Mar 7, 2012)

RYNOMAGNUM said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like you made an excellent choice. What bar and chain combo are running? Let us know how you like that Bad Boy !!!:msp_thumbup:



Ive used the 460 for about a week now, I love that thing. I'm running 25" bar with stihl chain rsc. I'm trying to use both saws but I find myself hesitant to pick up the 361 but they are b:msp_thumbupth great saws.


----------



## troythetreeman (Mar 7, 2012)

the 441 is not a saw that impresses me, 460 is arguably the best saw on the market


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 7, 2012)

I know my stock 046mag is a bad ass saw. She is a runner. a true work horse. I run a 25 inch bar with a regular old stihl chain. awesome saw. I like my 260 pro alot to. I also still have my 026 that was the first saw I ever bought. Got her when that saw first came out. She has seen better days but still runs ok and is called upon from time to time.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 8, 2012)

I mostly do trimming but looked at the ms 440 the other day with a 25 " bar what do yall think of it.This may be old stock because says ms440 pro made in west germany, they quoted me 965 plus tax, I dont really take big removals, because of the old 034 it is new in 1989 or 90, but need to bid a dead red oak this am, just a spar some one else topped it out last year after it died, and looks like he ran out of saw too, the trunk is around 5 feet DBH and 25-30 feet up it is still 30 in, could see where he tried to knotch it with a smaller saw, has a flare ofn over 7.5 feet at grade,
Paul


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 8, 2012)

I have had my eye on getting a 440 also. But wonder if just getting another 46 makes more sense?? I am not sure the 440 in lght enough to justify not getting the 460. I am thinking of it for working spars and some ground use. But still may be alittle big for limbing up stuff for the chipper?


----------



## troythetreeman (Mar 8, 2012)

the 440 is a great saw, the 460 is better and theyre so close in size and weight i wouldnt buy a 440
and as i stated earlier the 441 is not impressive to me
next size down from a 460 i run Husqvarna, i have a 350 i love, come time to replace that im getting a 346xp


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Mar 8, 2012)

*saw*

460 Mag will make you happy. I do run a 3ft bar for big take downs. With any of the smaller bars she screams through the cut. Get one.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Mar 8, 2012)

> the 440 is a great saw, the 460 is better and theyre so close in size and weight i wouldnt buy a 440



And there is only like a $200 price difference. I really can't understand why Stihl offers two saws that are so similar.


----------



## natems361 (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got home from cutting down a bunch of two foot red oaks with the 460. Great saw get one you wont be disappointed


----------



## Delta Hotel (Mar 12, 2012)

I am just a happy homeowner with a woodcutting hobby and I have a Stihl 201T, 260Pro and a 460Mag. I have a few acres and heat partially with wood. 

I'll echo what others say as I've borrowed a friends 660 and for the weight/power I like my 460 more.
In fact, I've had it about 18 months and don't use it that much, but it seams to get stronger all the time.
How long till these things break in ?

TIA, Dave


----------



## TreeAce (Mar 12, 2012)

Delta Hotel said:


> I am just a happy homeowner with a woodcutting hobby and I have a Stihl 201T, 260Pro and a 460Mag. I have a few acres and heat partially with wood.
> 
> I'll echo what others say as I've borrowed a friends 660 and for the weight/power I like my 460 more.
> In fact, I've had it about 18 months and don't use it that much, but it seams to get stronger all the time.
> ...



welcome! All I know is I have had my 046mag for along time and it rips! I bet I have had it 15 years. Although there was some time in there it didnt see a ton of use cuz i was pissed at tree work and swung a hammer for awhile. but that saw is str8 up bad ass. you have a nice little arsenal of saws there. i have a 260pro myself. Its a good saw


----------



## Delta Hotel (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks TreeAce, Appreciate the welcome.

I am here to learn and being an FNG, I'll do mostly listening and little posting. Not my area of expertise and I appreciate any feedback and guidance.

Regards sir, 

Dave


----------



## tree md (Mar 18, 2012)

Dave,

I can't remember off the top of my head how many tanks of gas Stihl recommends burning through before your saw is broken in (seems like 6 or so) but I do remember reading that you don't want to run it wide open during the initial break in period unless it is under load (in wood). I usually burn through 6 or so tanks before I consider it broken in. I myself am not one to rev my saw wide open unless it is under load period.


----------



## Delta Hotel (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Tree MD,

Appreciate the response. It's probably had about 10 tanks thru it and seems stronger all the time.

I agree on the no-load, WFO running thing. Bad ju-ju for tight new motors.

Being how this is a pro level saw and I am a hapless weekend wood warrior, I doubt I'll ever have problems that matter.

Thanks again all,

DH


----------



## Greener (Mar 22, 2012)

natems361 said:


> Thanks for all the input. My update is I now own a brand new 460. Haven't fired it up yet but will be soon.



I was going to suggest a 44 or 46, but looks like I'm too late. Never go smaller-it doesn't work. The 46 sounds perfect for your needs. You won't regret it. Just don't let it run low on gas, keep plenty in it if you're running it hot for long periods. It's worth stopping to make sure she has plenty of juice. Otherwise you could burn it. Happy bucking!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mellonhs (Apr 16, 2012)

So... Went to my stihl dealer today to get a price on the 460 and he told me there's no such thing he said the next size from a 660 was a 441 and then a 440....? So I told him I've been on here and he got smart with me and showed me his 2012 stihl book he orders from. And there was no 460 inbetween the 441 and 660. So i guess ill be buying huskys. I went there and got quotes on the 762xp and found that the 357xp was discontinued. Also saw and felt the husky top handle husky... Ehhhh the 201t felt a little bttr in my hand. Also went to home depot to check out an echo CS341 but they only had the CS330 in stock. I've been cutting/climbing for 2 yrs now and I'm gonna branch out and do my own thing so I've been doing a lot of reading on here and a lot of research on saws before I make my purchases. But where can I see about a ms460? I don't really wanna just get husky (I've been using huskys ans they are great) but I waanna atleast feel and see the stihls everyone loves.... Suggestions?


----------



## troythetreeman (Apr 17, 2012)

MS 460 Magnum® Chain Saws - Professional Use Chain Saw | STIHL

i havent heard them discontinued, my buddy has one we bought new almost 10 years ago, if anything it runs better then it did new without ever a problem, and we run the hell out of it


----------



## troythetreeman (Apr 17, 2012)

ARNIES LOG & LAWN - RICE, MN 56367 RICE - Minnesota

we bought ours at armies


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Apr 17, 2012)

*460*

Shop around for a 460. Some shop will have it in stock. Or Ebay with good feed back seller. Its out there get one.


----------



## Kottonwood (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn.... what a stihl dealer. He needs to call his rep. If they stop making the 460 I will cry a little.


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 18, 2012)

If it were me I would get either a 440 or the 441M.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Apr 18, 2012)

*stihl*

440 and some of the other mid number. Are a product of meeting the epa standards. With just basic maintence my eight yr old 460 just rips. Go buy one!


----------



## Greener (Apr 18, 2012)

mellonhs said:


> So... Went to my stihl dealer today to get a price on the 460 and he told me there's no such thing he said the next size from a 660 was a 441 and then a 440....? So I told him I've been on here and he got smart with me and showed me his 2012 stihl book he orders from. And there was no 460 inbetween the 441 and 660. So i guess ill be buying huskys. I went there and got quotes on the 762xp and found that the 357xp was discontinued. Also saw and felt the husky top handle husky... Ehhhh the 201t felt a little bttr in my hand. Also went to home depot to check out an echo CS341 but they only had the CS330 in stock. I've been cutting/climbing for 2 yrs now and I'm gonna branch out and do my own thing so I've been doing a lot of reading on here and a lot of research on saws before I make my purchases. But where can I see about a ms460? I don't really wanna just get husky (I've been using huskys ans they are great) but I waanna atleast feel and see the stihls everyone loves.... Suggestions?




I would suggest finding a new stihl dealer, if that is an option. Because I just bought a brand spankin new 460 at my dealer in Renton a couple weeks ago. It is one of the most popular saws in the business. He even said that, had they been out of them, he could order one. I do know the husq. 357 was recalled, though. Too bad on that one. It is a sweet saw. Nothing near the torque on the 460 though. Go to this stihl site and click on dealer locator in the upper left hand corner. You can find dealers in your area. Then you can click the "pricing" arrow to take you to a specific dealer to get their pricing on saws: Chain Saws – High Performance Professional Chain saws & Electric Chainsaws | STIHL
Let me know what you find. 
Colby


----------



## freeweight (Apr 19, 2012)

we got a 441 not long ago and im impressed by it ,hangs with 372 pretty well although 441 has shorter bar

we also have a ms280 ,it took a good 4 months before it seemed to come into its own though,and to be honest seems like the 346xp's perform better


----------



## mellonhs (Apr 19, 2012)

Greener said:


> I would suggest finding a new stihl dealer, if that is an option. Because I just bought a brand spankin new 460 at my dealer in Renton a couple weeks ago. It is one of the most popular saws in the business. He even said that, had they been out of them, he could order one. I do know the husq. 357 was recalled, though. Too bad on that one. It is a sweet saw. Nothing near the torque on the 460 though. Go to this stihl site and click on dealer locator in the upper left hand corner. You can find dealers in your area. Then you can click the "pricing" arrow to take you to a specific dealer to get their pricing on saws: Chain Saws – High Performance Professional Chain saws & Electric Chainsaws | STIHL
> Let me know what you find.
> Colby



There is another dealer in my home town which is 15 mins from where I live now. It says they have it for $969-$1009... I can get the 372xp for $830... Is there that much of a diff to spend $170 more? 

And as for as the 201t... Should I spend $610 on that or $340 on a cs341? There's lots of ppl who like the echo.


----------

